# Menopur and IUI Success Stories



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi girls! I don't post very often but was just wondering if anyone can help me. I had a baby in August 2012 thanks to Menopur and Pregnyl booster shots. I have just completed my second PP menopur cycle and it looks like a BFN (14dpo today and my frer lines are getting lighter by the day).

How many time did anyone have to try with Menopur and IUI before getting a BFP?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Nettie79 (Jul 12, 2011)

Good Afternoon Ladies,

Apologies for not posting, been a busy couple of weeks, I am due back to the hospital tomorrow for my second scan, On thursday I had one lovely follicle measuring 12mm, so I have another scan tomorrow.  The menopur is knocking me around a lot and I am very nauseuos.  Hoping everyone is doing well. xxx


----------

